
Does Pizza Deserve To Be A Vegetable? - llambda
http://tpmdc.talkingpointsmemo.com/2011/11/does-pizza-deserve-to-be-a-vegetable.php
======
azymux
Is everyone forgetting the fact that a tomato is a fruit and not a vegetable?

~~~
azymux
Nevermind, from Wikipedia: The U.S. Supreme Court settled the controversy on
May 10, 1893, by declaring that the tomato is a vegetable, based on the
popular definition that classifies vegetables by use, that they are generally
served with dinner and not dessert (Nix v. Hedden (149 U.S. 304)).

~~~
tzs
Most people think that there is some kind of scientific classification of
fruit vs. vegetable, and that the Supreme Court went with popular usage over
science.

That's not actually so. Fruit is an overloaded word that has both a botanical
meaning and a culinary meaning. Vegetable does not have a botanical meaning
(except sometimes it is used as a synonym for "plant").

